# Binky Free Teeny



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 8, 2010)

In June, Teeny, aother one of our buns passed away. (Sorry I'm announcing this too late)

You fought your injured foot for 2 weeks or so, and that night you looked so happy. But when I woke up, I saw you lying there, and for a moment I had a thought in my mind: *You went to the Rainbow Bridge. *Oh, Teeny, why did you leave us? I had much fun with you when you were alive like taking pics of you, watching you nibble your grass... :cry4:It's heartbreaking. It's been a month since you left us. 

But whatever happens, I'll think of you as an invisible bunny, visible in a place no one can see you or hear you, and that's truly my heart.

This post is to Teeny, if you can see this on the Rainbow Bridge.Binky Free, Teeny. Remember...

I :heartbeat:you, my dear cute Teeny:bunny19. 

Binky Free. :runningrabbit:



-----------------------
Michelle:brown-bunny


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 8, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss. binky free teenyray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. Binky free Teeny.


----------



## JimD (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Teeny!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 9, 2010)

urplepansy:Binky free, Teeny :bunnyangel2:urplepansy:


----------

